
Ask HN: Is there something better than screencast? - saadalem
I&#x27;m wondering if there is a way better to do communication rather than screencast ?
======
nolok
What specific requirements or improvement would you like ? What itch doesn't
it scratch for you ?

~~~
saadalem
I'm just asking if there is a better solution

